# iPod touch 5g impossible d'installer iOS 10



## carvi84 (2 Octobre 2016)

bonsoir à tous , 
 puisqu'il est impossible d'avoir ios10 sur le 5g  je me demandais si Apple nous préparait un 7 g  ou non ? d'après vous ? je n'ai pas d'iphone et n'en n'aurait pas car trop cher , alors je me demandais si ça valait le coup d'attendre ou non ? Vos avis sont bienvenus , merci de vos réponses 
cordialement carvi


----------



## city1 (2 Octobre 2016)

Tu peux toujours espérer mais bon, vu le délai qu'il y a eu entre l'ipod touch 5 et 6 ... Surtout que le dernier modèle a quasiment les mêmes composants qu'un iPhone 6, il va rester à la page encore 1 ou 2 ans à mon avis, si Apple n'abandonne pas par la suite les iPods touch


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2016)

Très dur d'avoir une quelconque lisibilité sur l'évolution des iPod. Apple fait végéter sa gamme depuis des années... Les shuffle datent de 2010 techniquement et les nano de 2012. Le touch s'en sort un petit peu mieux avec sa mise à jour en 2015... 
Je pense que tant qu'iOS restera compatible il n'y aura aucun impératif à le renouveler ou l'abandonner. Vu qu'il a des composants d'iPhone 6 il est probable qu'il puisse tenir jusqu'à iOS 12 minimum. 

Mais très franchement... Il n'est plus du tout compétitif sur les grosses capacités le touch. 369€ pour 64go contre 549€ pour un iPhone SE 64go... J'hésiterais pas bien longtemps à rajouter les 180€ de différence... C'est le prix d'un smartphone entrée de gamme et le SE est plus moderne que le touch. L'appareil photo est très bon, le processeur est très rapide...
Si on compare aux iPad c'est pareil, le touch prend cher... 289€ pour le touch 32go contre 299€ pour l'iPad mini 2 32go... Alors certes dans les transports en commun c'est pas le même encombrement mais l'iPad peut se montrer bien plus polyvalent. 
Bref je trouve le touch très mal positionné aujourd'hui face à une offre smartphone et tablette ayant beaucoup évolué elle, et très positivement.


----------



## Apple.Geek (9 Novembre 2016)

carvI a dit:


> bonsoir à tous ,
> puisqu'il est impossible d'avoir ios10 sur le 5g  je me demandais si Apple nous préparait un 7 g  ou non ? d'après vous ? je n'ai pas d'iphone et n'en n'aurait pas car trop cher , alors je me demandais si ça valait le coup d'attendre ou non ? Vos avis sont bienvenus , merci de vos réponses
> cordialement carvi



Peut-être une màj en juin, du moins on l'espère. Mais très franchement je ne pense pas : l'iPod attire un public moins important que l'iPhone...et Apple fait moins de chiffre. On peut en déduire ce que l'on veut mais je ne pense pas qu'il sortira en 2017... S'il sort quand même ce sera une màj de la puissance (peut être avec de l'A10), de l'appareil photo... Mais de vraie rupture je ne pense pas non plus. 

En plus il risque d'être plus cher si l'on en suis la politique d'Apple : baisse des ventes -> hausse du prix... On a l'exemple avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro, les iPad Pro (je rappelle quand même que quand le premier iPad est sorti il était annoncé pour coûtee 700 € et Steve Jobs l'a annoncé à 400€), maintenant c'est le prix d'un iPhone au minimum... 

Bonne soirée


----------

